# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των Σπετσών [Historic photos of Spetses]

## Nicholas Peppas

I do not have very dramatic pictures of *Spetses*. I hope what I have will do for the time being

Spetses.jpegSpetses1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs that were given to me by a friend. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from the early 1990s showing _Spetses_. It is from Y. Desypris, 777 Wonderful Greek Islands, Toubi's Editions, Glyfada, 1994

Spetses.jpg

And one more from *Spetses*

Spetses2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με το ΥΔΡΑ στο λιμάνι και την υδροφόρα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ δίπλα σε μια παντοφλίτσα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με το ΥΔΡΑ στο λιμάνι και την υδροφόρα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ δίπλα σε μια παντοφλίτσα.


Eyxaristw poly... Pou na phgainane ta mikra anoixta ferry boats?

----------


## Ellinis

Στην απέναντι ακτή, λογικά στη Κόστα Ερμιονίδας.

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ναι, στη κοστα απεναντι πηγαινε η παντοφλιτσα, και ειναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ που εχει πρακτικα αντικατασταθει προσφατα σχετικα απο το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ. Δουλευει πια μονο οταν το κατερινα σταρ παει για συντηρηση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ναι, στη κοστα απεναντι πηγαινε η παντοφλιτσα, και ειναι το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ που εχει πρακτικα αντικατασταθει προσφατα σχετικα απο το ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΑΡ. Δουλευει πια μονο οταν το κατερινα σταρ παει για συντηρηση.


Eyxaristw poly  N

----------


## τοξοτης

Σπέτσαι. Συνοικία Αγίου Μάμα. (Χρονολογία αποστολής 1934).


Σπέτσαι. Πλατεία Αγοράς. (Χρονολογία αποστολής 1918). Εκδότης Φ&Μ.


Ωρολόγιον αγοράς. Σπέτσαι. (Δεκαετία 1920)

Πηγή : http://spetses.wordpress.com/photos/palies4/

----------


## τοξοτης

Σπέτσαι. Πλατεία Αγοράς. (Δεκαετία 1950).


Προσέξτε αυτή τη φωτογραφία. Θα την ξαναδείτε πιο κάτω επιχρωματισμένη από τον εκδότη Φ&Μ. Αποβάθρα. Σπέτσαι. (Δεκαετία 1900). Εκδότης ¶γγ.Πασαμήτρος.


Πλατεία Ντάπιας. Σπέτσαι. (Χρονολογία αποστολής 1905). Εκδότης ¶γγ.Πασαμήτρος.

Πηγή : http://spetses.wordpress.com/photos/palies4/

----------


## τοξοτης

Σπέτσαι. Ντάπια. (Χρονολογία αποστολής 1918). Εκδότης Φ&Μ. 

 
Σπέτσαι - Πλατεία Ντάπιας. (Δεκαετία 1920). Εκδότης Β. Καρδάσης. 
Προσέξτε τη σκεπή του Αγ.Αντωνίου που έχει κοπεί από το ρετουσάρισμα.
 Σπέτσαι. ¶ποψις λιμενίσκου Ντάμπιας. (Δεκαετία 1930). Εκδότης Μιχ. Τσαπάρας.
Πηγή : http://spetses.wordpress.com/photos/palies4/

----------


## gtogias

Το λιμανάκι στις Σπέτσες με τη μικρή παντόφλα να κυριαρχεί, από καρτ ποστάλ:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87222

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Σπετσες.*  Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Spetsai.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραιοτάτη καρτ ποστάλ από τις Σπέτσες, πιθανολογώ γύρω στα μέσα της δεκαετίας "90, άρτι αλιευθείσα από το διαδίκτυο (χωρίς αναφορά copyrights). Βλέπουμε την παντοφλίτσα _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ_, δύο υδροφόρες, και το _ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ_.

Cart Postal Spetses.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι οι Σπετσες ειναι απο τα ομορφοτερα μερη του πλανητη....

----------

